# Got horns?



## deaf tones (May 17, 2013)




----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Speaking of which, I have the upgrade itch


----------



## deaf tones (May 17, 2013)

I think I scratched at that itch a little too hard over the years.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Is that .....Kennedy?

What are the yellow ones?


----------



## deaf tones (May 17, 2013)

[yes] and Veritas injection molded bodies.


----------



## Diezel10 (Dec 22, 2010)

Those are beautiful....I am having a hard time trying to figure how I am going to mount those Veritas Aluminum waveguides with the Radian Drivers in a 06 Dodge 3500 Megacab


----------



## whitet (Apr 10, 2009)

Got any Veritas midbass drivers??


----------



## deaf tones (May 17, 2013)

ab-218's?




yes.


----------



## deaf tones (May 17, 2013)

Diezel10 said:


> Those are beautiful....I am having a hard time trying to figure how I am going to mount those Veritas Aluminum waveguides with the Radian Drivers in a 06 Dodge 3500 Megacab


 Easy fix, remove the dash and start cutting.


----------



## whitet (Apr 10, 2009)

Damn you! 

Sold mine years ago.. wish I kept them.. Always liked those


----------



## Diezel10 (Dec 22, 2010)

deaf tones said:


> Easy fix, remove the dash and start cutting.


Really??.....start cutting??

ooooo....Doggie......and how would I attach them....I do apologize for my ignorance....I've done a lot of research but I have not been able to find anything on examples of Veritas Aluminum installs...these Radian Drivers are huge


----------



## deaf tones (May 17, 2013)

The throat on the waveguides can be turned over so the driver is facing down, instead of up. That buys you some room. 

In one bassrace install, I drilled holes through the very lip of the waveguides and used 3 self tapping screws in each to screw through the waveguide and up into the bottom of the metal dash. It was seriously just that easy and they never moved, and that was with those B&C drivers shown in the picture (massive). There was zero molding to the dash so I wasn't especially happy with that. 

If you don't want to drill through the waveguides, you can build U brackets for them to sit in.


----------



## Diezel10 (Dec 22, 2010)

Good Morning,
APpreciate the guidance........


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Hey Deafy...long time no see.

<- winslow from Term Pro and the net.


----------



## deaf tones (May 17, 2013)

jj winslow! *huggle* Your blue ones are hidden back there somewhere.  How have you been?


----------

